# 2017 2555 squeaking



## eaglegolfj (8 mo ago)

Not the shuttle shift it self, but something is squeaking. I have tightened the belts and checked what I could. Sounds like it is coming from underneath, But a low RPM and in low to mid gear it squeaks. Haven't checked fluid on it yet but I don't get on it much as it is a my property in Woodville.
Would low hydraulic fluid cause it to make noise like that.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Does your tractor have an idler pulley in the fan belt system? Idler bearings squeal when they are about to go.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does the volume level or the pitch of the sound change with higher RPMs?


----------



## eaglegolfj (8 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Does your tractor have an idler pulley in the fan belt system? Idler bearings squeal when they are about to go.


Good call i did not think of that.


----------



## eaglegolfj (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> Does the volume level or the pitch of the sound change with higher RPMs?


No it does not.


----------

